

What software do you run on your second monitor? - proee

My desktop setup consists of a primary 30" LCD with a second 20" LCD off to the side.<p>I use both monitors a lot, especially when I'm coding up a new site and can use the side monitor to show the website with the primary monitor being used for the code editing.<p>However, sometime the second monitor sits idle and I'd like to have it run a little app in the background (like a virtual fish tank).<p>I've done a lot of searching but to my surprise there's not a lot of virtual "pet" type applications available (maybe a good startup project).<p>Do any hackers have any good apps that I can run (maybe a flash projector of sorts) that I can run on my second monitor to add a bit of entertainment when it's not in use?<p>Here's an example of a nice little goldfish application, but I'm looking for something that will run full screen.<p>http://abowman.com/google-modules/fish/<p>What do you do with your second monitor when it's sitting there idle?
======
tsestrich
I'm pretty interested in the stock market, so when I'm not actively working on
something on both monitors I like to have real-time stock information up on my
secondary (using the thinkorswim desktop application). I get a little
obsessive sometimes, so this could potentially be a big distraction

------
stardv
You can watch you favorite TV shows when it is available :) if you can
multitask :)

